# Controls während der Laufzeit löschen



## Primax (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
kann ich irgendwie ein Image während der Laufzeit löschen? Bei Delphi gibt es einen Befehl kill Image. Gibt es so etwas auch in Visual Basic?
grüsse primax


----------



## NRFi (31. Juli 2003)

Also Controls löschen ist doch

set theControl = nothing

dann vielleicht noch

form.refresh oder so


----------



## foxxx (1. August 2003)

Controls dynamisch laden und entladen mit "Load" bzw. "Unload".

(Genauso wie du Unload me auch verwendest)


----------



## Primax (1. September 2003)

So einfach geht das glaube ich nicht... das habe ich schon getestet
Danke trotzdem...


----------



## foxxx (1. September 2003)

Oh doch.. so einfach ist das z.B. ein  Steuerelementefeld von Textboxen beliebig zu erweitern. Mit Unload dann jede Box einfach wieder entladen.


----------



## DrSoong (1. September 2003)

Auszug aus der MSDN:


> Nur Elemente eines Steuerelementefeldes, die einem Formular zur Laufzeit hinzugefügt wurden, können mit der Unload-Anweisung entladen werden.



Ich glaube aber,  Primaxx meinte was anderes:

```
Picture1.Picture = LoadPicture()
bzw.
Image1.Picture = LoadPicture()
```


Der Doc!


----------



## foxxx (1. September 2003)

Hmm.. aber damit löscht man das Control ja gar nicht, sondern entfernt einfach nur die Anzeige einer Eigenschaft...

Aber okay. Könntest schon recht haben, dass er das gemeint hat.


----------



## Primax (17. Oktober 2003)

Sorry das ich mich erst so spät melde...

Beispiel Picture:
Es ist doch so, ich muß ein Picture-Control erstmal erstellen mit set... danach weise ich dem erstellen Control ein Bild zu, mit z.B. TM_Master(i).Picture = LoadPicture(Ordner & "Master.jpg")

So, wenn ich also ein Control Label erstelle muß ich das mit set... machen. Das funktioniert auch, aber was mir fehlt ist: eine Art "UNSET" um dieses Label wieder zu löschen.

Die Geschichte mit Load und Unload funktioniert doch so einfach gar nicht.  Ich kann doch ein Control mit Load nicht erstellen, sondern nur ein erstelltes "laden"!

Oder liege ich da Falsch!

Grüße Primax


----------



## ShaggyWien (1. Dezember 2003)

Hy @ll!

Also was mit Load bzw. Unload gemeint ist!

Du kannst zum Beispiel hergehen und einen ganz normalen Button erstellen und so einrichten wie du ihn gerne haben willst. Nachdem du das getan hast, setzt du den Wert Visible = False und gibst ihm außerdem den Index = 0. Nun hast du die Möglichkeit während der Laufzeit den Button zu kopieren indem du Load cmdButton(x) verwendest. Natürlich kannst du ihn auch wieder mit Unload cmdButton(x) wieder löschen.

Das funktioniert natürlich nicht nur bei Buttons sondern auch bei Forms, Labels, .....

Vorsicht: Du kannst natürlich nur Buttons mit Unload löschen, wenn du sie auch vorher mit Load geladen hast.

Hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen!

Lg
Shaggy


----------

